# Embarrassing NCdt. incident... help?



## lowfiwhiteguy (31 Jan 2008)

So I had my first day at work yesterday evening, went fine, lots of paperwork as per usual, except for one sort of embarrassing incident:

I was walking around the ship learning the who's who with a fellow MARS officer when a PO approached me and took the "Cornflake" off my beret which I spent 8 hours shaping (looks great now, by the way). He said that I need to complete one of the initial phases of BOTC this summer before I can wear that, and stormed off.

The officer I was with was somewhat confused as he told me he got to wear his prior to BOTC and saw nothing wrong with having it on my beret before BOTC. I was told I'd receive a different cap badge after completing IAP, anyway! I didn't ignorantly just stick this thing on. I was instructed to do so. At any rate, and to make things easier on all of us, I complied with the PO and put the badge back in my pocket. 

My question is: I'm wondering what do I use as a cover now? I know the ballcap is only acceptable for on-ship use and not for public wear. So, what do I wear to and from the ship? I don't want to have to bring my civvies ???

ALSO: When I get my dress uniform, the black sweater, tie, peaked hat etc., can I wear that yet? I don't think I'll have any sort of badge for the hat so if I can't wear the hat can I wear the rest? Thanks in advance to all those who reply!


----------



## Mortar guy (31 Jan 2008)

Wow. If I ever saw an NCO treating an officer like that (even a NCdt), I'd have him charged so fast his head would spin. Then again, maybe things are different in the Navy...

MG


----------



## Good2Golf (31 Jan 2008)

Did this happen at Venture?  

I'm with MG on this one, but that only covers off the non-Senior Services now...

G2G


----------



## lowfiwhiteguy (31 Jan 2008)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Did this happen at Venture?
> 
> I'm with MG on this one, but that only covers off the non-Senior Services now...
> 
> G2G



Oh, no. This happened at HMCS Cabot in St. John's Newfoundland.


----------



## Roy Harding (31 Jan 2008)

I can't speak to Naval traditions - I don't have the background.

BUT - your "handle" gives me pause.


----------



## lowfiwhiteguy (31 Jan 2008)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> I can't speak to Naval traditions - I don't have the background.
> 
> BUT - your "handle" gives me pause.



What, lowfiwhiteguy? Howcome? It's what I was called when I DJ'd here in town with a hip hop outfit a couple years ago, and it stuck.


----------



## Quag (31 Jan 2008)

Ok, so technically you shouldn't have been wearing the cornflake until you were drill tested during IAP.  Thats standard.

As for the PO's conduct, totally unacceptable and I'm surprised the officer with you allowed it to happen.

Hope this clears some confustion for you.


----------



## lowfiwhiteguy (31 Jan 2008)

Quag said:
			
		

> Ok, so technically you shouldn't have been wearing the cornflake until you were drill tested during IAP.  Thats standard.
> 
> As for the PO's conduct, totally unacceptable and I'm surprised the officer with you allowed it to happen.
> 
> Hope this clears some confustion for you.



Thanks Quag, That's all I really wanted to hear! Also, the second part of my question: When I receive my dress attire, can I wear the peaked cap right away or do I need to complete some sort of training before being able to do so? If anyone can answer, thanks.


----------



## Quag (31 Jan 2008)

Navy wear a forage like head dress (I'm not sure the exact terminology, but someone will help me out) as part of their DEU...

You may wear it any time you are authorized to wear your DEU's. 

Cheers!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Jan 2008)

Why aren't you asking these questions to your CofC. It'd be so much easier. You could even ask all your questions at once and get sorted away. You would also know exactly what they expect, as opposed to what a bunch of guys here think. Going in there and being told somethings wrong, and then arguing that you must be right because you were told so here, is not the way to get started. I suggest you ask to see the Chief or one of the other senior POs for dress matters. Not doubting Quag's info for a second, but it's best to get it from the horse's mouth right there at your Unit.


----------



## Quag (31 Jan 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> ... but it's best to get it from the horse's mouth right there at your Unit.



The best advice you could get right there.

Cheers


----------



## medaid (31 Jan 2008)

Want it from a Navy guy?

You're allowed to wear your Corn Flake as a PRes member. Why? Because we don't go on Basic right away and thus we can't be tested for saluting. Getting "badged" is a very big deal in the RegF but for the PRes, it's hard to do so. Not like we've got 20 OCdts lined up to get badged all at once at our units. 

Now, your PO's conduct? Utterly amazing. It is more amazing that the MARS O you were at did not have a gentle word with the Cox'n. This type of action is NOT acceptable and should be reported immediately up through your CoC. 

I cannot believe this...

Regardless of senior service or not... this is just unacceptable...


----------



## Danjanou (31 Jan 2008)

I would think, hope, that the MARS Officer present did have a gentle word with the Cox'n after in private. I'm sure the Cox'n had a little less gentle  word with the "over enthusiastic" PO later.


----------



## medaid (31 Jan 2008)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I would think, hope, that the MARS Officer present did have a gentle word with the Cox'n after in private. I'm sure the Cox'n had a little less gentle  word with the "over enthusiastic" PO later.



I would sure hope so Dan...

That is the exact thing that would mess up a working relationship between leaders and followers. Between the Officers and NCMs... all I can say is 

Double U
Tee
Eff


----------



## exgunnertdo (31 Jan 2008)

In my many years in the Reserves (Army, but still...) untrained pers (Pte or OCdt) wore a cornflake around unit lines until arrival on Basic Training.  The "no hat badge" thing is typically a training institution thing.  It only works for courses or otherwise formed groups of untrained people (like a PAT-type organization).  Now that I think about it - the odd time that we had a significant number of untrained Ptes around the unit, we would put them under the supervision of a MCpl or Sgt and then they would remove hat badges, but they were then in a formed section, not working with an officer getting to know their way around.  But we never had OCdts wear badge-less berets.  

Saluting is not rocket science and you don't have to pass a PO before you're "allowed" to do it.  The logic behind the no hat badge rule is so that no one jacks you up for not saluting - it's a signal to the rest of the world that you haven't been taught that yet.  A few minutes of instruction and practice and you'll have it.  Then you can wear your hat badge until course starts.



> That is the exact thing that would mess up a working relationship between leaders and followers. Between the Officers and NCMs


 +1


----------



## Pendant (5 Feb 2008)

Im a PRes in the navy and have been for about 3 years now. I dont remember ever getting a cornflake until i did my test in borden but every unit is different. i dont see what the big deal is wearing a cornflake, i could tell you what the saluting test involves right now.

your name is called, you say "sir" and march properly out and you go infront of the officer as close as you can without your knee hitting him/her in the crotch when you come to attention. you salute and take a pace forward. they say congratulations and talk to you for like a minute asking you the same ol pointless questions they will forget in 2 minutes anyways. you take a pace back, salute again, turn right and march back into your spot.

all of 2 minutes. its stupid saluting is such a basic thing.

Its probably one of those PO's that gets off on power and saw a chance thats it.

When i first got my cap badge i was so proud that i could walk to work in my uniform. that lasted for like a month lol i havnt worn my uniform into work since, and im working full time now.


----------



## medaid (5 Feb 2008)

If it's as 'stupid' as you say it is.. Why then do I STILL see pers who can't salute to save their lives? Yes, this goes for both RegF and PRes pers...


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2008)

If you get close enough to an officer so that you don't knee him/her in the crotch before you salute, how do you take a step forward without stepping on his/her toes?


----------



## benny88 (5 Feb 2008)

Mortar guy said:
			
		

> Wow. If I ever saw an NCO treating an officer like that (even a NCdt), I'd have him charged so fast his head would spin. Then again, maybe things are different in the Navy...
> 
> MG



  Hooray! Someone to stick up for us lowly O/NCdts.  

   Interesting the difference between badging for PRes and Reg, as I remember my badging feeling like it was a pretty big deal. Regardless, sorry about your luck lowfiwhiteguy, that can't have been pleasant and that PO was out of line IMHO. If someone isn't yet qualified to wear the capbadge, then by definition, they're new and should be corrected gently. Also, it's not like the streets are paved with cornflakes, it should have been obvious that someone gave it to you and instructed you to wear it.


----------



## Pud (6 Feb 2008)

Theres always the option of wearing your toque with your work dress instead of your beret.  After spending 2 years in St John's myself, thats what I wore most winter days over there.

also on an afterthought, how would the PO have known whether you had passed your test or not?


----------



## TN2IC (6 Feb 2008)

> If you get close enough to an officer so that you don't knee him/her in the crotch before you salute, how do you take a step forward without stepping on his/her toes?




I get pretty funny looks when I check my left arm, snap my head left/right and quick snap salute to "some" Naval Officers.. then verbally reply "sir" to them. Ususally I hear them muttering "f-ing pongo"

I even check my arms while doing PT running pass them. That's always a good chuckle. Seen a guy run pass you with an iPod glue to his ear, checking his arms and barking "sir"  at them while jogging. Even on the other side of the gate while PTing early mornings.... I always make sure I'm wearing my ARMY shirt around that base.

I'm guessing the "Never pass a fault." grew on me.

 ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Feb 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> I get pretty funny looks when I check my left arm, snap my head left/right and quick snap salute to "some" Naval Officers.. then verbally reply "sir" to them. Ususally I hear them muttering "f-ing pongo"
> 
> I even check my arms while doing PT running pass them. That's always a good chuckle. Seen a guy run pass you with an iPod glue to his ear, checking his arms and barking "sir"  at them while jogging. Even on the other side of the gate while PTing early mornings.... I always make sure I'm wearing my ARMY shirt around that base.
> 
> ...



Right :  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (6 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Right :  ;D



Jealous?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Feb 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Jealous?



No, benefit of not being a Purple Trade    ;D


----------



## TN2IC (6 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> No, benefit of not being a Purple Trade    ;D




That's the best part of being purple... you got to try the DARKSIDE!

Com' on... you know you wanna.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Feb 2008)

If you two are done, I think this one has run its course.

Locked with the usual caveats.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

